# Customfirmen



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Hoi

so ich brauch mal alle Firmen die Rahmen bauen wie man will.

Ideen,Daten,Geometrien kommen von mir ich brauch nur jemanden der das Ganze ausführt. Also jemand der Rohsätze ranbekommt, so Rahmenbaudingens, alu Schweißen kann und natürlich das ganze ausmessen kann das da dann auch meine Geometrie bei rauskommt...

Devil und Richi fällt mir selber spontan zu ein ich brauch aber alle dies gibt ums billigste Angebot rauszufischen ... 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

jo also ich studier jetz ma schnell Maschienenbau und spezialisier mich dann auf Rahmenbau und Schweissen. In 5 Jahren oder so meld ich mich dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

In 5 Jahren fahr ich vieleicht schon kein Trial mehr


----------



## ugly uwe (16. Februar 2003)

also schweissen geht klar,des mach ich in der firma  
man hilft sich doch wo man kann...wies am ende aussieht is ja zweitrangig oder ?? auf die funktion kommts ja an  

...uwe


Oi ! That's yer lot


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Naja ich glaub die Ausrichtung ist das schwierigste!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

jo des haut scho irgendwie hin mit zwei mann oder so.. "du kannst du mal eben die 2 rohre aneinander halten, aber ganz ruhig halten, nich wackeln, ich muss das zusammenschweissen"


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

*LÖL* wir sind hier doch nicht bei Echo


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

aber als ich mal die echo scheibengabel vom tobsen gesehen hab, hab ich mich echt gefragt wie die da wohl so vorgehen beim schweissen..  die aufnahme war dermaßen falsch platziert.. das war nimmer lustig  da war nix mit spacer ausgleichen oder so, das war bock schief..


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Nachfräsen und dann is die eine aufnahmeöse komplett wech!? 

Aber immerhin gerade


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

na da war nix zu machen.. sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen, so end schief, voll falsch..


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

ajo, der lorenz schweißt doch selber, der hat plan davon. wenn du dem sagst, dass dein frame 50mm längeres oberrohr haben soll, oder das sitzrohr 242mm lang sein soll und dann max 1200g schwer sein darf oder was weiß ich alles, macht er dass. die frames beim hoffmann kosten soweit ich weiß ca 500 euro. und die farbe kannste dir logischerweise auch aussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. Februar 2003)

Bei Alutech kannst die auch die Geomerie machen lassen wie du willst...

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/

> Steinbach macht  auch auf wunsch


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Steinbach  1200g Trialbike hrhrhrhr

Hm Alutec mal gucken aber ich glaub die machen nur Hardcorebikes...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. Februar 2003)

Soll dein Rahmen halten oder willst ein leichtes Rad das nur vor dem Wettkampf bewundert werden kann weils danach gerissen bzw. gebrochen ist????>Da ist es dann Zeit für ein Rahmen-abo


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Februar 2003)

Genau...kauf dir doch nen Crescent 

@ Robi

Was wiegt denn eigentlich dein Megamo Rahmen?

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Oder ne Echo Möre. bekommst doch dann vom Jan ehh immer nen neuen, nimmst den leichten und gibst mir deinen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Februar 2003)

@gonzo: mir fällt da spontan Hoffmann ein!!
Geht auch recht schnell!!
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Ne Echo is mir zu Mainstream  das mit die 120Gramm sollte eigentlich nen scherz im Bezug auf Steinbach sein!

Hoffman hmmm hat der ahnung?


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

der hoffmann plants schon ab. nur ein bsp: der hösel lässt sich seine karre auch beim hoffmann schweißen.


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Februar 2003)

Schreib Lorenz doch einfach mal ne mail. Wo ist denn da das Problem? Dann kannst du ihn fragen, ob deine Wünsche machbar währen und wenn der Preis stimmt, dann kannste deinen Rahmen auch dort schweißen lassen.
Irgendwie denke ich mir auch, dass es beim Lorenz günstiger wird als beim Heiko!

Aber im Prinzip ist das doch sowieso egal. Du kaufst dir doch eh keinen neuen Rahmen. Du liegts uns schon seit mehr als einem halben jahr damit in unseren Ohren....und hat sich was getan??? Nein...naja du musst es wissen. Aber dann mach halt auch mal Nägel mit Köpfen!!!

Matze


----------



## aramis (16. Februar 2003)

Wenn sich der Ronny ein gut langes Radl zulegt geht der ab wie eine... ähm... na ihr wißt schon was ich sagen will.
Was spricht gegen ein 1100 damit tippst du alle in Grund und Boden. 
Wenn man so lang ist, muss man das auch nutzen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Ich will kein Mainstreamkoxx! 

Ne beim Koxx is mir der Lenkwinkel nen tick zu flach außer ich würd da nen 15cm vorbau fahren  

Matze warst du nicht immer dagegen das ich mir nen neuen Rahmen kauf!?

Und so wies aussieht wenn die Preise stimmen mach ich nägel mit köpfen!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Sag bitte Grund warum du deinen Devil verkaufen willst, es geht nich in meinen Kopf, ist er gerissen oder hat er Beulen? Her damit  Wie schwer ist er eigentlich?


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Februar 2003)

Ja richtig, dass müssen wir Ronny aber net mehr sagen. 
Obwohl das 1100 vielleicht doch a bisl lang is oder? Man müsste es mal ausprobieren. 

Ach ja... ich habe mir nochmal Gedanken über das Ronny-zu-uns-Verhältnis gemacht. Das weicht sicher net viel von 1:2 ab. Die Höhen die wir machen, macht Ronny mit dem richtigen Bike vielleicht doppelt soch hoch....vielleicht auch a bisl weniger, aber des kommt ungefär hin....

Aber Ronny hat mir ja gestern mind. 3 mal erzählt, dass er mit Trial aufhören will. 

Und biste heute schon die Mauer in der Nähe von dem Brunnen hochgebunnyhopt?? 

Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Februar 2003)

Ähm  Ronny, ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass du mit dem Koxx von Aramis fahren müsstest und Aramis mit deinem Devil! Aber Aramis wird sein Koxx net hergeben, was ja auch gut ist.

Ich habe vielleicht manchmal anklingen lassen, dass du mit deinem Bike, wie es jetzt ist umgehen lernen sollst, aber da habe ich dich nicht mehr live gesehn  
Nen längeres Bike macht bei dir schon Sinn....du müsstest dich mal sehen...du Buckelfritze!  

Du siehst ja, dass du deinen Devil Frame locker losbekommst und dann kannst du dich ja entscheiden. 

Wenn du nicht mit dem Mainstream gehen willst (finde ich gut!), dann lass dir was einfallen! Das 2003er Hoffmann soll ja nun auch länger sein. Erkundige dich doch einfach mal da eh du hier mit Steinbach und Co anfängst! Devil oder Hoffmann...der Rest wird bestimmt viel teurer.......


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Ach lasst mich halt alle in ruhe ihr pansen! 

Devil-Trial
der Rahmen hat keinen Riß keine Beule und kaum Kratzer ist ca. 9-10monate alt.

Radstand 1015mm ist bei 1.95cm Körpergröße wohl doch zu kurz...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

naja dann lass mal hören...hast du beim Kauf was an der geo verändern lassen vom devil oder sinds auch 39er kettenstreben und so, wie schwer und beulen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Oki, dann hat es sich ja erledigt... hab gerad gesachriben wo du gepostest hast  aber Chainstais 39oder?


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Kettenstreben 385mm

wißt ihr das vone nailseaterials son kleiner typ nen 1100er fährt!? 

http://www.nailseatrials.co.uk/smithybike.html


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

mmh  Was hastn gezahlt und was wilste noch für das Gerät Sorry für aufdringlichkeit


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

755Euro für Rahmen so wie er ist und Gabelpulverung und Gabel weiß nichtmehr was ich dafür gezahlt hatte...

Was ich haben will... weiß ich nochnicht. Hab ja noch Parts hier rumliegen könnt mir da fast nen 2tes Bike aufbauen


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Uuups ich meinte natürlih drittes bike 

Ahso dünnere Rohre als Standart hab ich noch. Gewicht weiß ich nichtmehr genau ich glaube der sagte damals was von 1700gramm ohne Pulver und dann nochmal 150Gramm pulverbeschichtung wegen 2Schicht Effektpulver...

Und Gabel wiegt so 900-950gramm glaubsch


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Na für 3. Bike kannst ja meinen Rahmen haben, so zu sagen Tausch und ich geb dir noch Geld, viel geld     man , bin echt scharf auf die Höle!


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Naja mal schaun erstmal was neues haben udn dann sehn ob des auch Taugt...


----------



## Reini (16. Februar 2003)

...blabla customize....

schon mal an ein brisa gedacht....?
Radstand: 1042 mm

Kettenstrebe: 40.5, ok i a bisschen länger, dafür hast du auch mehr hebel wirkung,..was auch den vorteil hat mer kraft zum wegdrücken ---> höher schneller weiter


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

das is aber im endeffekt nicht länger!

Ich brauche länge zwischen lenker und innenlager!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (16. Februar 2003)

aso
ich dachte es geht um den radstand....

aber bis jetzt komm ich mit 195cm Fuß/Kopfstand auch zurecht...


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

mein jetziger Radstand ist sogar nur 1005mm hab eben ml nachgemessen 

Und anvisiert sind 1065-1075mm


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Hab den neuen Echo Prototyp gefunden, man beachte die Gabel, damit gehen die Kettenstreben nun wirklich deutlich nach oben


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)




----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

die gabel kannst aber auch in nen anderes Bike bauen  nur mir würd der Lenkwinkel nicht zusagen damit läßt sich das Hinterrad so schlecht anheben


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

dann stellst dich einfach verkehrt rum drauf, arme nach hinten und schon kannste end geil ausm Stand ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

dann ises etwas zu kurz


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

ach lenkwinkel hin oder her. IHR SOLLT ENDLICH LERNEN MIT EUREN KARREN UMZUGEHEN, ausserdem glaube ich ehr, dass das das neue DEVIL BIKE sein wird. das ist zwar noch ein prototyp, aber im großen und ganzen wirds wohl so bleiben. evtl wird noch ein besserer seitenständer montiert.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Ne ne is schon der Originale Echo Prototyp, oder gehen beim Devil die Kettenstreben nach unten wenn man ne Fatty fährt?


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Was ihr immer habt also mir ist es eigentlich vollkommen egal was fürne firma oderso sag ich jetze mal so!!! Allerdings find ich das lustig wie da immer die Reaktionen vorranschreiten


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

aus diesem grund werde ich jetzt ein neues topic eröffnen: "fangemeinde", also schaut mal rein...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Naja, ich finds auch Lustig, nur mal wegen so einem Kleinen Geck über die Kettenstreben  Sorry @ all Echo Crew


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

ist ja nur spaß, wa, ich habe mich jedenfalls köstlich amüsiert als ich den quatsch mit dem echo-prototy gelesen habe und das bild dazu, einfach genial.
lob an alle, dass hier der spaß im vordergrund steht.
und die geilen komentare wie " mir würd der Lenkwinkel nicht zusagen damit läßt sich das Hinterrad so schlecht anheben " oder "dann stellst dich einfach verkehrt rum drauf, arme nach hinten und schon kannste end geil ausm Stand ziehen" find ich ja total hammer.

nachdem dieser prototyp ja wirklich ein echo zu sein scheint, muss ich als echo-fan auch dazu stehen.
DAS DING IST DER HAMMER, WÜRDE ICH SOFORT KAUFEN, PERFEKT.


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

aja, ich habs schon beim jan bestellt. da kann man schon nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Hab auch gehört damits den Rahmen dieses Jahr auch Stabil gibt  Hab echt nix mehr gegen Echo, weil die Ersten halt alle gebrochen sind wars halt so... Wird schon, Kaufen würd ich mir trotzdem keinen


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

tut mir leid aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Hab auch gehört damits den Rahmen dieses Jahr auch Stabil gibt *





> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> * .. außerdem hab ich mal n Bericht gesehen damit das mit den 5 garnich hinhaut.. *




@devil
mir is aufgefallen dass du immer anstatt "dass"  "damit" sagst  is das bei euch in der Gegend so üblich dass man äh damit man das sagt?


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

versuchst du etwa das thema legasthenie zu umschreiben.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

nö  In Saalfeld wird halt einfach anders gesprochen.. nich jeder spricht so pefektes Hochdeutsch wie ich


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

jo mei, do howi a no a boar buildli von am DEVIL PROTOTYP GEFUNDEN:
aus insider kreisen habe ich die streng geheimen infos bekommen, dass das devil komplettbike ca 1900 euro kosten soll und ca 14,7 kg schwer sein soll. innovativ: die beiden zusatzräder am hinterbau.


----------



## aramis (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ey-le-an _
> *ach lenkwinkel hin oder her. IHR SOLLT ENDLICH LERNEN MIT EUREN KARREN UMZUGEHEN*


 

Ach ja, nochmal zu dem Prototyp: Ein Echo kann das wirklich nicht sein, dafür ist die Gabel nicht hochgenug und außerdem is da nix schief angeschweißt. Devil kommt aber auch nicht in Frage dafür sind entschieden zu wenig sinnlose Gussets dran.
Dem Lenkwinkel nach könnte es ein Koxx sein  aber von der Trialtauglichkeit her isses wohl eher ein Norco oder ein Hitec Trial 

@Chris:
Lass mal den Devil Trial in Frieden, Hauptsache ist, damit du ihn verstehst. Nein, mal im Ernst, das ist sicher jedem schon aufgefallen, aber das ist doch wurscht Allemal besser als dieser Deutschleistungskurs-Fritze der nen Fremdwörterbuch gefressen zu haben scheint!!!


----------



## aramis (16. Februar 2003)

wisst schon wen ich meine.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

mei is doch bloss spass.. der deutschleistungskursfritze könnte der matze sein  der drückt sich immer so deutlich und sprachgewandt aus find ich


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Ok ich nimm alles Zurück was ich gesagt habe und behaupte das gegenteil! DASS hier nicht eine Prügelei entsteht


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

heißt du endlich "echo-trial"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Nope, ich bleib bei Devil, weil ich auch schon wegen Garantie gute erfahrungen gemacht hab! Und wie viele den Rahmen noch Fahren und er hält, wo er mal bricht oder so da war der Heiko scheinbar Stehkragenretteldicht! Hoffentlich ned bei mir


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Außerdem heißt ja Devil auch Teufel, somit ist der Name 2 deutig und ich kann ihn auch noch behalten wenn ich nimmer Devil Fahre! Wenn DMR nur mal nen Rahmen mit Trial Geo bauen würde


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

bist du böse, ja


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Ach quatsch, was fährst du eigentlich für ein Echo, Blau????


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

warum soll es blau sein? bist du blau?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Ach ja, sorry, du hast doch die billigen Hope Brakes oder!   Bonse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Ok ich nimm alles Zurück was ich gesagt habe und behaupte das gegenteil! DASS hier nicht eine Prügelei entsteht  *



neh, in diesem Fall isses wirklich ein DAMIT  Aber wie gesagt, is egal. Ich kann z. B. Rosa nicht von Lila unterscheiden. Das ist keine Farbenblindheit, wahrscheinlich ist da im tuntige-Farben-Unterscheidungs-Zemtrum was kaputt. Ich bekomm das einfach nicht gebacken. Das ist für mich ein und die selbe Farbe.

Ich meinte übrigens nicht den Matze!


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

@devil-trial: häää, hope?!?!? ich hab sram v-brakes!
@aramis: was ist jetzt aufeinmal mit farbenblindheit, hat doch keiner was gesagt, oder hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

@aramis
jo weiss scho wer eigentlich gemeint war..


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

verrats


----------



## aramis (16. Februar 2003)

Na, das mit Farbenblindheit ist doch nur ein Beispiel gewesen, vergiss es einfach wieder. Ich verrat übrigens gar nix, das gibt nur wieder Stress.

So, ich geh jetzt trialen!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

hast n dynamo an deim rad oder wie?


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

hier gibts doch kein "stress", sondern nur "spass", und nu stress net so rum hier, was willsten jetzt noch draussen.


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

ajo, ich sag auch immer ich muss mich mal "jucken", meine aber ich muss mich mal "kratzen" weils mich "juckt". verpeil ich auch immer.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Februar 2003)

Ihr müllt euch wieder gegenseitig mit Kacke zu, datet nur so dampft!
@gonzo: Hör auf rumzuflennen und ruf n Lorenz an, der macht dir auchn Radstand von 3 metern und ne Lenkerhöhe von 2 metren!
Oder wat weiß ich, mein trialtech hat auchn Radstand von 1065!!!!
Basta!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

fotooooos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (17. Februar 2003)

Ach ja Chris 

Ich und Deutschleistungskurs. Das passt aber gar nicht, da ich den in der 11. nicht besuchen kann 
Das kommt dir auch nur so vor, als ob ich "richtig" Deutsch sprechen kann...warte es einmal ab, bis wir uns das erste Mal treffen...da werden wir ja sehen wer mehr "was?" fragt 
Das bist dann bestimmt du, weil du mich nicht verstehst 

Aber sei es drum! Trial ist ja eh unsere Verständigungssprache!

Matze


----------



## aramis (17. Februar 2003)

Ok, bis jetzt war ich ja immer der Meinung, dass Koxx  wirklich einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel und verdammt langen Radstand hat, aber ich nehm alles wieder zurück.


----------



## ey-le-an (18. Februar 2003)

sauuuuucoooool man. das vieh rulet.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (18. Februar 2003)

Ach du heillige ********, das is ja der Hammer, ich hab auch noch n neues Rad gestern vpm Sperrmüll mitgenommen, n Blitzrad mit Sattelbank, ich bau heut bisi dran rum, werde dann mal n Bild Posten


----------

